# pipes



## dafunk (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone ever carve pipes? or have any suggestions on what stain to use and what to do for the bowl? i was thinking maybe a type of thimble , but not sure how regular stains would react to smoke going through them if they're used


----------



## mjdtexan (Nov 8, 2008)

Kinda interested in that myself.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

dafunk said:


> anyone ever carve pipes? or have any suggestions on what stain to use and what to do for the bowl? i was thinking maybe a type of thimble , but not sure how regular stains would react to smoke going through them if they're used



I don't know if I would stain it. Pretty sure I wouldn't unless it was special pipe stain.
Raw linseed is easy and just do the outside.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

I made em by starting with square stock and pre-drilling. A Forstner bit would be good. You can use a spade but then you will weaken the bottom or just go through. 
Brings me back to 6th grade shop class, Mr Green says" Now Treemandan, we don't make those here." I also won a prize for spinning and wiring a lamp. The thing was like a first place trophy itself it was so huge.
They wanted to keep it for the main office and I said " You would think I would let you considering the ammount of time I spent in here on dentention but NO!"


----------



## dafunk (Nov 8, 2008)

haha thats funny, thanks for the tip. ill put up a picture if i successfully make one,


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 9, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I made em by starting with square stock and pre-drilling. A Forstner bit would be good. You can use a spade but then you will weaken the bottom or just go through.
> Brings me back to 6th grade shop class, Mr Green says" Now Treemandan, we don't make those here." I also won a prize for spinning and wiring a lamp. The thing was like a first place trophy itself it was so huge.
> They wanted to keep it for the main office and I said " You would think I would let you considering the ammount of time I spent in here on dentention but NO!"



LMAO :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## slabmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

dafunk said:


> anyone ever carve pipes? or have any suggestions on what stain to use and what to do for the bowl? i was thinking maybe a type of thimble , but not sure how regular stains would react to smoke going through them if they're used



Corn cob makes nice bowls.


----------



## dafunk (Nov 9, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> Corn cob makes nice bowls.



just cut a chunk out after eating the kernels?


----------



## slabmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah,That will work.Then let it dry and get hard.Makes a nice bowl.


----------



## slabmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

You can then sand the outside an put a tung-oil finish on it.You won't believe how nice it looks then.


----------

